

Minimalist RESTful CRUD API with flexible storage in Go - sauerbraten
https://github.com/sauerbraten/crudapi

======
sauerbraten
Note: I'm not trying to convince anyone to use it, but rather am looking for
feedback. It works as documented, but the source code feels a bit clumsy,
especially the handler's declarations.

